# Total bow weight => muscle tremble?



## ropadop (Aug 22, 2002)

I have been trying heavier stabilizer weight. I have noticed a tremor or tremble appear in my pin, especially towards latter part of a practice. Should I reduce weight or try to build up my strength? What is the total bow weight do most people shoot in competition? Does each person have a threshold in total weight that they should not exceed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

“Does everyone have a threshold”. ...yes. 

Each individual needs to experiment though to find that point. 

It has nothing to do with brute strength. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

I’d just do exercises with weights a couple of pounds heavier than my total bow weight. If you want to go *******, a gal of water is 8.2 lb.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Too much mass weight on the bow for me a) forces the bow shoulder up as I tire and b) causes the shaking arm syndrome with engagement of small muscles to assist in holding the bow up. The symptom with the pin isn't a shake/wiggle/tremble though - in my case, it's the dip-bang where the pin drops out the bottom as my strength runs out right as the release goes off. Or, the slowly wavering pin round and round that I can't get to sit still.

But by all means, start removing weight and see if the wiggle in the sight clears up. A rapid wiggle, for me, is usually too long of a draw length...

lee.


----------



## ropadop (Aug 22, 2002)

My low hits occurred when I didn’t have enough back stab weight. Adding the back weight solved that problem, but introduced the tremor. I am working my total mass weight down some, which is helping. I just see the pros shoot bows that look heavy, wondering if they have strength beyond me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Well they just shoot zillions and zillions of arrows, so many more than we can imagine. You just build up a heck of a lot of strength when you shoot all day every day....

lee.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm just a bit short of being 69 years old. My bow weighs right at 8 pounds. Break down minus quick disconnects; 30" front with 6 ounces and single 12" back bar with 12 ounces. I don't exercise. Back problems for the about 4 months standing to line for more than handful of shots is a killer, but my bow behaves.

Like Bob has what Griv tells of, a bow properly weighted doesn't feel heavy at full draw....So yes, nothing to do with brute strength.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

SonnyThomas said:


> I'm just a bit short of being 69 years old. My bow weighs right at 8 pounds. Break down minus quick disconnects; 30" front with 6 ounces and single 12" back bar with 12 ounces. I don't exercise. Back problems for the about 4 months standing to line for more than handful of shots is a killer, but my bow behaves.
> 
> Like Bob has what Griv tells of, a bow properly weighted doesn't feel heavy at full draw....So yes, nothing to do with brute strength.


Yeah but you're a freak of nature, like Reo... you could beat us all even if your bow weighed 50lbs or none at all... Us mere mortals tho... 

lee.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Typically people who shoot high mass weight bows also shoot high holding weight. The holding weight literally helps you hold up the higher mass weight. If you've gone too far on one side of the ratio, then you'll notice problems.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

lees said:


> Yeah but you're a freak of nature, like Reo... you could beat us all even if your bow weighed 50lbs or none at all... Us mere mortals tho...
> 
> lee.


  Ya should have seen us yesterday. My hunting bow, 33 1/2" ata, flips forward at the top so bad it'd turn upside down if I'd let it. I ain't joking, the bow is that top heavy. Me and Marc blew the bull's eye out of single 5 spot target. The X ring gone well before the bull's eye. Shooting these Carbon Express Pile Drivers .005" straightness. 476 grs I think Marc told me. I had to use my 25 yard pin to get in the spot - almost ruined Marc's arrow with my 2nd shot. Got the sight set for Marc and then he began hammering the X ring like he owned it. Scott shot my bow and he was off high and right, but piling arrows right on top of each other. That dang Scott was wanting to buy my hunting bow! Didn't care that is was a 2009 model. Not once did Marc or Scott complain of the bow wanting tipping forward. At full draw it behaved...

So three of us almost shooting good enough to go after Reo  ...maybe Jesse 

So bow behaving badly...Some one isn't doing something right or some one is doing something wrong. Take your pick.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Huntinsker said:


> ...The holding weight literally helps you hold up the higher mass weight...


This :wink:

also tighten the float

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

SonnyThomas said:


> Ya should have seen us yesterday. My hunting bow, 33 1/2" ata, flips forward at the top so bad it'd turn upside down if I'd let it. I ain't joking, the bow is that top heavy. Me and Marc blew the bull's eye out of single 5 spot target. The X ring gone well before the bull's eye. Shooting these Carbon Express Pile Drivers .005" straightness. 476 grs I think Marc told me. I had to use my 25 yard pin to get in the spot - almost ruined Marc's arrow with my 2nd shot. Got the sight set for Marc and then he began hammering the X ring like he owned it. Scott shot my bow and he was off high and right, but piling arrows right on top of each other. That dang Scott was wanting to buy my hunting bow! Didn't care that is was a 2009 model. Not once did Marc or Scott complain of the bow wanting tipping forward. At full draw it behaved...
> 
> So three of us almost shooting good enough to go after Reo  ...maybe Jesse
> 
> So bow behaving badly...Some one isn't doing something right or some one is doing something wrong. Take your pick.


I hate you... 

lee.


----------



## KalinC14 (Aug 30, 2017)

I Sometimes too start to tremble about halfway through practice. When I take weights off, it goes away and my shots feel better, but I do not shoot as good because I can’t hold as steady. When I add weights, I hold steadier and shoot better, but I tremble. I would experiment and find what feels best for you. I need to do the same thing. Hope this helps


----------



## Alex_Holliman (Nov 18, 2008)

It’s really something to behold to see guys like Hanson and Schlosser, who aren’t really big strong dudes hold up all that weight. Hansen is tiny! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_Holliman (Nov 18, 2008)

lees said:


> Well they just shoot zillions and zillions of arrows, so many more than we can imagine. You just build up a heck of a lot of strength when you shoot all day every day....
> 
> lee.


It must have been before they turned pro and started traveling because guys like Steve A. and girls like Paige G. repeatedly talk about how little they shoot in between competitions. I’m sure they’ve put in their millions of shots but it’s crazy that they go into these big shoots like Vegas barely shooting any practice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Alex_Holliman said:


> It must have been before they turned pro and started traveling because guys like Steve A. and girls like Paige G. repeatedly talk about how little they shoot in between competitions. I’m sure they’ve put in their millions of shots but it’s crazy that they go into these big shoots like Vegas barely shooting any practice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, it's nuts... they're freaks of nature I guess . I'm down with an injury and haven't shot in over a week; but even a layoff of a couple days and I start to lose muscle memory noticeably. So once I pick the bow back up it'll be like starting over probably depending on how long I'm down. Indoor season is a bust this year for sure....

lee.


----------

